# Offizielle ''Bulldozer'' Seite online



## marv04 (8. Juni 2011)

AMD hat soeben die offizielle Seite seiner neuen FX-Prozessoren, codename ''Bulldozer'', online gestellt.
Die Seite beinhaltet wenig Neues und fokussiert sich auf den FX-8xxx, ''World's first native 8-core desktop processor'' .

Laut AMD steht der FX-8xxx für:
-exzellente Gamingperformance
-sehr gute Übertaktungseigenschaften
-und natürlich die ''Turbo-Core'' Technologie

Auch ein Video hat AMD der Seite hinzugefügt, aber seht selbst: 
AMD FX Processor

__________________________________________________
*Update*:

Für alle, die das Video nicht sehen können: 
Sorry für die schlechte Tonqualität. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4hVlo0BSJH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



__________________________________________________
*Update *(9.6.2011, 16:15)

Video eines Bulldozer Engineering Samples aufgetaucht.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z12e7oKPJd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Entweder nen bisschen früh oder die Teile kommen recht nächste Woche 

Btw: Quelle?


----------



## marv04 (8. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Btw: Quelle?



http://en.expreview.com/2011/06/08/amd-fx-processors-website-gets-listed/17510.html


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------



## orca113 (8. Juni 2011)

Die Müssen durch solche Aktionen wie die mit der Seite in den Köpfen bleiben!


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Die Müssen durch solche Aktionen wie die mit der Seite in den Köpfen bleiben!


 
Ich glaube sie bleiben genug in den Köpfen durch die täglichen Diksussionen in allen möglichen Foren dieser Welt.
Und Außenstehende bekommen so ne Website eh nicht mit.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2011)

lol dieses video... enormer Facepalm-Alarm 
Aber immerhin ein Lebenszeichen von Bulldozer, da muss man ja schon dankbar sein dafür.


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Juni 2011)

Viel schlauer wird man dadurch zwar nicht, aber wir wissen jetzt wenigstens, dass AMD den/ie 4Moduler selbst als 8Kerner bezeichnet.


----------



## kazzig (8. Juni 2011)

Uhh, krasses Ansage-Video! Zumindest kam es bei mir so rüber. Ich war selten so gespannt auf Benchmark-Ergebnisse wie bei den neuen AMD-Prozessoren. Ich wünsche Ihnen auf jeden Fall, dass sie es nicht vermasseln
und in der Entwicklungszeit ihre Ziele erfüllen konnten


----------



## D@rk (8. Juni 2011)

Bin mal gespannt ob AMD dieses mal Intel in die knie zwingt oder ob der Sockel 2011 wieder die Krone hohlt....


----------



## X Broster (8. Juni 2011)

Cooles Video, mir gefällts.

Die Seite hat allerdings Verbesserungsbedarf.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

D@rk schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob AMD dieses mal Intel in die knie zwingt oder ob der Sockel 2011 wieder die Krone hohlt....


 
Der 2011 wird eh zu teuer für die meisten Leute sein.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

Also meine Glaskugel hat mir geflüstert das der BD im Juli auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Also meine Glaskugel hat mir geflüstert das der BD im Juli auf den Markt kommt.


 
Glaskugeln flüstern?


----------



## H@buster (8. Juni 2011)

ich will auch so eine Glaskugel!
Und ich will nen 4Modul Plattmacher! >_<

xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Dukex2 schrieb:


> Also meine Glaskugel hat mir geflüstert das der BD im Juli auf den Markt kommt.


 
Meine hat mir eine runter gehauen, als ich sie danach frage.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine hat mir eine runter gehauen, als ich sie danach frage.


 
Und bei mir lädt das Video nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Bei mir auch nicht, egal welcher Browser.


----------



## Chris Slice (8. Juni 2011)

Und meine ist vor lachen vom Schreibtisch gerollt 

aber bei der Frage zur Leistung, ist sie stehen geblieben und hat NIX gesagt.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bei mir auch nicht, egal welcher Browser.


 

Ist wohl die Nachfrage zu hoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ist wohl die Nachfrage zu hoch


 
AMD kann sich halt nicht mal mehr schnelle Server leisten. 
Kommt davon, wenn man noch welche von Intel hat.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD kann sich halt nicht mal mehr schnelle Server leisten.
> Kommt davon, wenn man noch welche von Intel hat.


 
Die lassen ihre Server bestimmt grad überlasten um den Usern die grad gucken wollen zu suggerieren das die Nachfrage unwarscheinlich groß ist


----------



## Dartwurst (8. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD kann sich halt nicht mal mehr schnelle Server leisten.
> Kommt davon, wenn man noch welche von Intel hat.


Der ist gut


----------



## OvB (8. Juni 2011)

sehr interessant, vielleicht kaufe ich ja einen Bulldozer


----------



## Exxistenz (8. Juni 2011)

Dat Video ist ya mal Toll^^..

...Ich hoffe die kommen an die Leistung von den neuen Sandy E ran und halten sich Preislich auf Niveau...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

OvB schrieb:


> sehr interessant, vielleicht kaufe ich ja einen Bulldozer



Jop, wieso auch nicht, wenn der Preis und die Leistung stimmt, kann man zugreifen.


----------



## steinschock (8. Juni 2011)

Was wollen alle mit Sandy E , selbst hier werden max 10 Leute so ein Sys haben.

Aber da haut AMD schon ganz schön ein raus, mit nativ 8Core und unespected Game expierience.


----------



## Hauptsergant (8. Juni 2011)

"*Be epic. Be brutal. Be the first to experience the new AMD FX 8-Core Processor." (C)

Klingt toll!
*


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Naja, wenigstens braucht man sich jetzt nicht mehr um die Auslegung zu streiten.
Man bezeichnet es als 8-Kerner.


----------



## Bennz (8. Juni 2011)

was nativer 8core prozzi geil  
das lässt mich an den Phenom1 denken, bujah wir ham den ersten nativen quadcore. (performance war/ist dünnschiss) dann gleich Phenom2 (besser aber ned top).

Bulldoza erster nativer "8core" (performance unter aller sau)(meine meinung). dann halbes jahr später Bulldoza2 (sieht komisch aus das ganze).


----------



## marv04 (8. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und bei mir lädt das Video nicht




 Guck mal am Anfang  Hab das Video nochmal hochgeladen, für diejenigen, bei denen das Video (aufgrund von INTEL-Servern ?!  ) nicht läuft. 

LG


----------



## OSche (8. Juni 2011)

Hmm, vielleicht wart ich doch noch, bevor ich mir jetzt ein Sandy Bridge kauf... 
Ich warte einfach mal auf ein Datum : 
If (Bulldozer.launched(20.07.2011))
{
    kaufe(Plannierer);
}
else
{
    kaufe(Sandbrücke);
}

@GoldenMic: Ehrlich ?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

@marv: Mittlerweile gins, trotzdem thx

@Black Predator:
Die werden zum 20.07 nichtmal vorgestellt sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, wenigstens braucht man sich jetzt nicht mehr um die Auslegung zu streiten.
> Man bezeichnet es als 8-Kerner.


 
Was anderes hat AMD auch nie gesagt, damit werden sie werben (wie man sieht ).
Technisch sind es aber keine 8 Kerner.


----------



## marv04 (8. Juni 2011)

Viele nutzen die Situation mit den integrer Kernen gezielt aus, für andere ist es verwirrend: Das Produkt wird als (nativer)* 8*-Kern Prozessor promoted, gleichzeitig heißt es aber: ''Nein, AMD braucht keine *8 *Kerne um einen *4*-Kerner von Intel zu schlagen, denn eigentlich ist der AMD FX*8*, der erste native *8*-Kerner für Desktops,  auch nur ein *4*-kerner''.  

Naja ok, jemand der wenig Ahnung davon hat, wird sich sowieso kein FX8 kaufen^^


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub Bulldozer wird ein Renner, da die Fusion CPU ja schon in der Kasse geklingelt hat.

@Marv04 Danke für die Info


----------



## Panto (8. Juni 2011)

der bulldozer hat doch keine nativen 8 kerne. das ist marketing bla bla. die kernzahl ist sowieso sowas von egal. es zählt nur leistung/verbrauch.


----------



## Revenger (8. Juni 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> der bulldozer hat doch keine nativen 8 kerne. das ist marketing bla bla. die kernzahl ist sowieso sowas von egal. es zählt nur leistung/verbrauch.


 
Wenn Spiele wie Dirt 3 für mehr Kerne ausgelegt sind, kann man bis zu 50% mehr Leistung rausholen


----------



## Panto (8. Juni 2011)

Revenger schrieb:


> Wenn Spiele wie Dirt 3 für mehr Kerne ausgelegt sind, kann man bis zu 50% mehr Leistung rausholen


 
deswegen wischen die 4 kern sandys ja auch den boden mit den 6 kern amds auf ne  die kernanzahl sagt garnix aus. es kommt allein auf die pro takt leistung an.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> deswegen wischen die 4 kern sandys ja auch den boden mit den 6 kern amds auf ne  die kernanzahl sagt garnix aus. es kommt allein auf die pro takt leistung an.



Falsch.
Es kommt auf beides an.
Aktuell ist es aber so das die meisten Spiele eher von einer hohen Pro Takt Leistung als von mehr Kernen profitieren da sie nicht paralel genug programmiert sind.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Juni 2011)

Ich habe immer noch das Gefühl das das Teil zweiter "Hammer" wird !


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Böse Zungen behaupten, dass einige Bulldozer beim Überqueren einer sandigen Brücke mit Motorschaden liegen geblieben sind und deswegen mit einer Efeu Brücke rausgezogen werden mussten.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Böse Zungen behaupten, dass einige Bulldozer beim Überqueren einer sandigen Brücke mit Motorschaden liegen geblieben sind und deswegen mit einer Efeu Brücke rausgezogen werden mussten.


 
 Klingt spannend
Gehts noch weiter?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klingt spannend
> Gehts noch weiter?


 
Jop, ist eine Fortsetzungsgeschichte. 
Die neuen Bulldozer mit den höher getakteten Motoren sind schon im Anmarsch.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2011)

Cooles Video und eine stolze Ansage. Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten. Kommt mir aber schon komisch vor, dass die jetzt schon ne Seite online stellen.


----------



## Lorin (9. Juni 2011)

Und schon wieder ein Infohappen mit dem niemand was anfangen kann. Ich will Benchmarks!!!!1!einself! Moment, ich muss mich konkretisieren: Ich will Spiele-Benchmarks, damit ich weiss ob ich mir schonmal ein Crosshair V kaufen kann 
Aber vor August/September ist wohl kaum damit zu rechnen.


----------



## The_Checker (9. Juni 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:


> "*Be epic. Be brutal. Be the first to experience the new AMD FX 8-Core Processor." (C)
> 
> Klingt toll!
> *


 
Hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht. Da bekomme ich ja fast schon Gänsehaut!!!


----------



## kuer (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich will und ich werde mir einen Bully kaufen. Scheint schon zu reichen, das die blose Ankündigung einer ewentuel gleichen Leistung wie ein SB System, um alle Intelfanbo.... in angst zu versetzen, wenn ich mir hier einige Posts su durch lese. Die fangen ja jetzt schon an nach vorteilen zu suchen.  Kinderkram.
Der Bully wird kein überflieger aber ein sinnvolles Update für Gamer. Was er im Arbeitsbereich leisten kann kann ich nicht einschätzen, da dort der Leistungsunterschied zu Intel wesentlich größer ist. Aber bei Games (bei guter Paralelisierung) ist im Moment nur ein Sandy 2600K schneller als ein X6. Das schaft der Bully locker, da gleich zu ziehen. Also bully kann kommen.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Juni 2011)

Lorin schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein Infohappen mit dem niemand was anfangen kann. Ich will Benchmarks!!!!1!einself! Moment, ich muss mich konkretisieren: Ich will Spiele-Benchmarks, damit ich weiss ob ich mir schonmal ein Crosshair V kaufen kann
> Aber vor August/September ist wohl kaum damit zu rechnen.



Jo .... diese Gerüchtehäppchen gehen einen ganz schön auf den Zwirn. Einmal heisst es : BD kackt total ab und wird verschoben, der bringt´s gar nicht.
Dann heisst es : BD wird echt mit 2600K gleich ziehen bei 8 Kernen ( auf 4 Modulen ) und die 8 Kerne werden zukünftig auch in Spielen unterstützt, weil die neuen Games halt auch dementsprechend programmiert werden.

Letzteres hört sich widerum sehr gut an.

Also von grottenschlecht, bis sehr gut hört man aus den Glaskugeln und Gerüchteküchen alles.


Meinetwegen können die alle Ihre Gerüchte behalten und Gamebenches sprechen lassen. Ich will FPS sehen .... nicht x-Punkte , oder Aussagen wie : x mal so schnell wie.

Naja .... Die Game-Benches werden wohl erst kommen, wenn der BD verkauft wird. Also wie immer : Abwarten und Tee ( oder wie ich jetzt n Kaffee ^^ ) trinken.  

Aber nochmal : Im Endeffekt ist es völlig schnurz wie viele Kerne , Module , oder Threads so n Prozzi hat, denn die ( minimum- ) FPS sind es die zählen. 

Vielleicht verschieben die den BD auch extra in die Verkaufsstartzeit von BF3 , weil BF3 ja mehr Kerne auch gut unterstützen soll .... und da wird sich dann zeigen , ob die Mehrkerne was bringen , oder ob der Sandy mit den 4 Kernen ( z.B. 2500K ) den BD auch abzieht ( trotzdem BD 8 Kerne auf 4 Modulen hat ) . Wir werden es erleben !


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Also ich will und ich werde mir einen Bully kaufen. Scheint schon zu reichen, das die blose Ankündigung einer ewentuel gleichen Leistung wie ein SB System, um alle Intelfanbo.... in angst zu versetzen, wenn ich mir hier einige Posts su durch lese. Die fangen ja jetzt schon an nach vorteilen zu suchen.  Kinderkram.
> Der Bully wird kein überflieger aber ein sinnvolles Update für Gamer. Was er im Arbeitsbereich leisten kann kann ich nicht einschätzen, da dort der Leistungsunterschied zu Intel wesentlich größer ist. Aber bei Games (bei guter Paralelisierung) ist im Moment nur ein Sandy 2600K schneller als ein X6. Das schaft der Bully locker, da gleich zu ziehen. Also bully kann kommen.


 
Blöd nur das es kaum soviele paralle Games gibt die 6 Kerne nutzen können.
Deshlab fällt ein X6 nämlich in manchen Spielen sogar hinter nen i3-2100 zurück.
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 25) - 22.04.2011 - ComputerBase
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 26) - 22.04.2011 - ComputerBase
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 27) - 22.04.2011 - ComputerBase
Test: Intel Core i3-2100/2120 (Seite 28) - 22.04.2011 - ComputerBase


Und overall:
Test: Intel

Muss sich der 1100T den kühlerem und weniger Stromziehenden 2500k geschlagen geben.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Juni 2011)

@ Golden Mic :

Das isses was ich sage : *FPS zählen ! Nicht Kerne , nicht 198765 Punkte im synthetischen Blah-Mark , sondern knallharte FPS Baby !* Das isses was alle am Ende interessiert.


----------



## Zweiblum (9. Juni 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> @ Golden Mic :
> 
> Das isses was ich sage : *FPS zählen ! Nicht Kerne , nicht 198765 Punkte im synthetischen Blah-Mark , sondern knallharte FPS Baby !* Das isses was alle am Ende interessiert.


 
Wen interessieren denn FPS? 

Ich will wissen, ob der BD 

a) schneller ist beim Transcodieren eines 1-Stunde-HD-Videos als der 2600k oder
b) genauso schnell/wenig langsamer und dafür günstiger

Okay, okay, ich weiss, ich bin hier in der Minderzahl

*geht in die Ecke und schämt sich*

Aber mal im Ernst: Wenn er die FPS nich bringt, kann das immer noch eine großartige CPU für Anwendungen sein (Preisfrage). Denn genauso ist der X6 1100T für einen momentanen Preis von 150 Euro (ein Spottpreis, der immer noch sinkt) in meinen Augen noch lange kein Schrott. 

Gruß

Zweiblum


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Nein du bist hier nicht in der Minderheit.
Aber jeden, der versucht durchblicken zu lassen das die Phenoms momentan genausogut fürs Gamen geeignet sind den muss man leider ne ganz klare Absage erteilen.


----------



## Zweiblum (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic:

Naja, manchmal kriegt man schon den Eindruck, dass die Mehrzahl hier nur auf FPS-Jagd ist (schon klar: um ein gutes Bild bei einem spannenden Game hinzukriegen, ich versteh das ja auch bissl... )

Aber stimmt schon, dass die Phenoms genausogut sind, würde ich auch nicht behaupten. Schließlich sind die Ergebnisse bei den Tests mit Games eindeutig zugunsten der SBs.

Gruß

Zweiblum


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Zweiblum schrieb:


> GoldenMic:
> 
> Naja, manchmal kriegt man schon den Eindruck, dass die Mehrzahl hier nur auf FPS-Jagd ist (schon klar: um ein gutes Bild bei einem spannenden Game hinzukriegen, ich versteh das ja auch bissl... )
> 
> ...



Naja...viele Spielen halt -noch- sehr viel...da ist es klar das die Games im Vordergrund stehen


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich keinem von euch aufgefallen, dass das die Stimme vom DUKE in dem Video ist? 

Also für mich hört sich das zumindest extrem nach der Stimme vom Duke aus DukeNukem3D an.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Nein du bist hier nicht in der Minderheit.
> Aber jeden, der versucht durchblicken zu lassen das die Phenoms momentan genausogut fürs Gamen geeignet sind den muss man leider ne ganz klare Absage erteilen.


 
Hab einen Phenom, und bis jetzt läuft jedes Game auf Maximum, und zwar überall! (Gta läuft mit einer 5970 auch auf Full...)
Ob ich da 80 oder 90 FPS habe ist mir eigentlich egal, da Vsync (hab ich immer eingeschaltet) sowieso auf 60 FPS abriegelt.. 

Ich würde eher behaupten AMD sind gute Gamingprozessoren (Intel natürlich auch) (Preis/Leistung) und für Rendering liegt Intel noch vorne.. 

Der Intel&AMD "Streit" geht manchmal gewaltig auf die Nerven, warum kann man sich nicht einigen das beide Hersteller gute Prozessoren machen und wir dank der jeweiligen Konkurrenz beide Hersteller zu maximalen Leistungszuwächsen zwingen? 

Wenn BD gut ist leg ich mir so einen zu (falls BF3 nicht mehr flüssig und in hoher Qualität gezockt werden kann) oder einen SB falls dieser P/L gut genug abschneidet. Aber mal ehrlich, die Spieleentwickler machen die Spiele, dass sie bei max. Auflösung und höchster Qualität auf einem Mittelklasse-PC laufen, sonst wäre das Zielpublikum -> Kunden -> Absatz viel zu gering und auf Gewinn will niemand verzichten, auch keine Gamestudio..¨

Auf die Diskussion welche CPU mehr Fläche oder schöneren Teint hat warte ich noch, kommt aber wohl bald


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2011)

Ne, ist mit nicht aufgefallen. Bist du dir sicher? Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich es mir auf dem Handy angeschaut habe.


----------



## watercooled (9. Juni 2011)

Also die Stimme hat schon ne Ähnlichkeit


----------



## marv04 (9. Juni 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z12e7oKPJd8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fake ??!!


----------



## Chillaa (9. Juni 2011)

Ich erhoffe mir viel vom Bulldozer, da es auch Intels Preise nach unten Drücken wird, wenn er Leistung bringt.
Die Seite ist ja schön gestaltet .


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Die Cache Werte sehen recht nett aus, Super Pi enttäuscht.
Max TDP 186 W?


----------



## marv04 (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Cache Werte sehen recht nett aus, Super Pi enttäuscht.
> Max TDP 186 W?


 

Wenn das Video überhaupt echt ist -.-' 
Es handelt sich dabei aber auch noch um ein ES mit B0 Stepping.


----------



## Schauderwelz (9. Juni 2011)

Also ich habe EIGENTLICH auch auf Bulldozer gewartet aber nach der verschiebung hab ich mir dann einfach nen Sandy bestellt (2600k), ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf die ganze warterei.

Bulldozer wird schon gut werden aber sicher "nur" so gut wie sandy, ich denke eher umdie + - 10% leistungsunterschied.

Immerhin will ich jetzt Fun haben mit meinem System und nicht erst in einem halben Jahr denn wenn Bulldozer in 3 monaten vorgestellt wird dauert das sicher bis die ersten im Markt überhaupt verfügbar sind. Ich glaube das AMD irgendwas von Start der Massenproduktion im August September gesagt/geschrieben hat, weiss nich tmehr genau denn wenn das der fall sein wird sind die bulldozer erst im dezember für jedermann verfügbar und nicht vereinzelnt bei ausgewählten händlern.

Ich werd jetzt spass mit meinem 2600k haben und in 2 jahren werden die karten wieder neu gemischt, esseidenn Bulldozer 2 (ende 2012) wird eine innovation mit seinen 6 Modulen (12 integer Kerne)

Vorraussetzung natürlich ist das mein System dann stabil läuft, soll ja erst morgen per post kommen wenn es nicht laufen wird ist es einfach nur ein bulldozer schicksal

Und Fanboy bin ich keineswegs, immerhin ist es wieder mein erster intel seit dem ersten Pentium 4

man muss auch bedenken das der Sandy 2600k ja auch nur eine TDP von 95 Watt besizt und nur halb so gross ist wie nen bully....bulldozer hingegen 125 Watt dafür aber dopelte reale kerne (wie AMD behauptet)


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. Juni 2011)

Was sind das denn für schräge RAM Latenzen beim SPi Benchmark?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Juni 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Also ich will und ich werde mir einen Bully kaufen. Scheint schon zu reichen, das die blose Ankündigung einer ewentuel gleichen Leistung wie ein SB System, um alle Intelfanbo.... in angst zu versetzen, wenn ich mir hier einige Posts su durch lese. Die fangen ja jetzt schon an nach vorteilen zu suchen.  Kinderkram.



Das muss gerade wer schreiben , der mal gesagt (Posaunt) hat ..."die Marke ist mir egal , mir kommt es auf die Leistung an und den Preis"  nunja , heute mal so und morgen mal so .

Meine meinung zu dem Video ... wer keine Leistung vorweisen kann , der macht es halt so .
Und schön mit anzusehn , wie viele sich durch solch (ehm) geblubber ohne Fakten(Video) aufheizen lassen


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir mal die Latenzen für den Zugriff auf die Caches angeschaut, und ich muss dir da absolut widersprechen. Die sehen überhaupt nicht gut aus... Der Cache läuft grad mal mit einem Takt von von ~700 MHz. bzw. es dauert halt knapp 4 Takte, bis überhaupt mal auf die Daten zugegriffen werden kann. 

Für einen L1 sollte das doch eigentlich völlig Inakzeptabel sein, wenn ich jetzt gerade nicht total auf dem Holzweg bin. Immerhin werden ja aus dem L1 die Daten in die Register geladen um Operationen auszuführen. 

Die Latenz vom L2 passt allerdings sehr gut. Ich habe eine Latenz von 20 Takten ausgerechnet, und der Software Optimization Guide for Bulldozer sagt dort folgendes auf Seite 33:



> The L2 cache has an 18-20 cycle load to use latency.



Der L2 scheint also zumindest mit vollem Speed zu arbeiten. Ich gehe daher mal davon aus, das dies auch beim L3 so ist. 

Ich hoffe mal, das ich beim L1 die Sache richtig sehe, und dieser beim ES zu langsam ist. Denn dann könnte die Leistung noch deutlich ansteigen.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also ich habe EIGENTLICH auch auf Bulldozer gewartet aber nach der verschiebung hab ich mir dann einfach nen Sandy bestellt (2600k), ich hab echt kein bock mehr auf die ganze warterei.
> 
> Bulldozer wird schon gut werden aber sicher "nur" so gut wie sandy, ich denke eher umdie + - 10% leistungsunterschied.
> 
> ...


 
Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen.
Übrigens: Intel und AMD geben ihre TDP etwas unterschiedlich an. Man kann sie also nicht direkt miteinander vergleichen.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das muss gerade wer schreiben , der mal gesagt (Posaunt) hat ..."die Marke ist mir egal , mir kommt es auf die Leistung an und den Preis"  nunja , heute mal so und morgen mal so .
> 
> Meine meinung zu dem Video ... wer keine Leistung vorweisen kann , der macht es halt so .
> Und schön mit anzusehn , wie viele sich durch solch (ehm) geblubber ohne Fakten(Video) aufheizen lassen


 

Ja, so ist das halt.
Wird man hier warscheinlich öfter erleben,


----------



## GFM (9. Juni 2011)

da warte ich erst mal auf Benchmarks bevor ich mich zwischen Bulldozer und Ivy Bridge entscheide


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2011)

Ivy kommt erst im Q2 2012. Also noch fast 1 Jahr hin. Da soll in dem Zeitraum ja schon BD2 kommen mit bis zu 6 Modulen auf einem DIE.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ivy kommt erst im Q2 2012. Also noch fast 1 Jahr hin. Da soll in dem Zeitraum ja schon BD2 kommen mit bis zu 6 Modulen auf einem DIE.


 
Bulldozer sollte auch schon kommen.
Merkste was?


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Juni 2011)

marv04 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Dieses Video ( im Beitrag Nr. 60 ) sagt genau mal wieder eins : *Käsebrot !* 

Irgendwelche Zahlen werden berechnet, oder so´n Quatsch .... braucht kein Mensch.

Und zu :


Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, die Spieleentwickler machen die Spiele, dass sie bei max. Auflösung und höchster Qualität auf einem Mittelklasse-PC laufen, sonst wäre das Zielpublikum -> Kunden -> Absatz viel zu gering und auf Gewinn will niemand verzichten, auch keine Gamestudio..¨
> 
> Auf die Diskussion welche CPU mehr Fläche oder schöneren Teint hat warte ich noch, kommt aber wohl bald



An beiden Punkten is was wahres dran !


----------



## Memphys (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bulldozer sollte auch schon kommen.
> Merkste was?


 
Naja, diesmal wurd der Bulli doch verschoben weil keine Kapazitäten in der Herstellung mehr waren, oder? Hab heute irgendwas von wegen die Fertigungsfirma hätte zuviel versprochen gelesen. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr obs in der c´t war oder hier im Forum.

Ausserdem könnt ich jetz genausogut unterstellen das die Boards von Ivy Bridge sowieso wieder rumbuggen werden


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Naja, diesmal wurd der Bulli doch verschoben weil keine Kapazitäten in der Herstellung mehr waren, oder? Hab heute irgendwas von wegen die Fertigungsfirma hätte zuviel versprochen gelesen. Weiß aber leider nicht mehr obs in der c´t war oder hier im Forum.
> 
> Ausserdem könnt ich jetz genausogut unterstellen das die Boards von Ivy Bridge sowieso wieder rumbuggen werden


 
Das AMD nicht öffentlich zugibt das sie Steppingprobleme haben ist wohl klar.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juni 2011)

ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Dieses Video ( im Beitrag Nr. 60 ) sagt genau mal wieder eins : *Käsebrot !*
> 
> Irgendwelche Zahlen werden berechnet, oder so´n Quatsch .... braucht kein Mensch.



Die Daten sind keineswegs quatsch. Nur weil du diese nicht zu deuten verstehst, sind Sie noch lange kein Quatsch. 

@Goldenmic:
Weder du noch ich wissen, ob die wirklich ein Problem mit dem Stepping haben, oder nicht. Das man BD zu Gunsten von Llano etwas nach hinten schiebt ist durchaus sinnig. Die werden ja scheinbar AMD aus den Händen gerissen. Wenn man die Nachfrage der OEMs nicht stillen kann, wirft das kein gutes Licht auf den Hersteller. Es ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, das man diese erst bedienen will. Hier geht es ja auch darum, diesen zu signalisieren, die Nachfrage bedienen zu können. Denn was ist schlimmer für einen OEM, als einen Rechner nicht verkaufen zu können, weil man keine Teile bekommt. Das ist einfach inakzeptabel für die. Man hat ja gesehen, das die selbst die 1155er Boards mit SATA-Gate-Bug lieber genommen haben, als kurzzeitig eben gar keine zu haben. 

Für AMD geht es hierbei auch darum, wieder den Fuß in die Tür zu bekommen bei den OEMs etc. AMD hatte schon einmal die Chance, und Intel hat dies durch Bestechung verhindert. Ob da nochmals eine dritte Chance in absehbarer Zeit kommt, ist mehr als fraglich. 

Zudem wird Llano ja auch kleiner sein als BD, man bekommt also mehr aus einem Wafer raus und hat eine bessere Yeald-Rate. Viele Spatzen machen genau so satt wie ein dickes Steak.


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

Das Verschieben macht aber nur für AMD Sinn, da sie keine Kapazitäten mehr frei haben.
Der Endkunde guckt hingen in die Röhre.

Übrigens..zu den Gerüchten um das Stepping:
Jede Legende hat nen wahren Kern oder so


----------



## ChrisMK72 (9. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die Daten sind keineswegs quatsch. Nur weil du diese nicht zu deuten verstehst, sind Sie noch lange kein Quatsch.



Ah .... da Du diese Zahlen ja so oberschlau deuten kannst, deute doch mal bitte wie viele FPS das mit Witcher 2 auf High bringt !


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das Verschieben macht aber nur für AMD Sinn, da sie keine Kapazitäten mehr frei haben.
> Der Endkunde guckt hingen in die Röhre.



Das wird vielleicht auch das Problem sein, AMD ist halt nicht so groß wie Intel und man muss kalkulieren, Llano ist gefragt, der ist fertig, der ist wichtig, der muss raus, also setzt man alle Leute darauf und stellt Zambezi erst mal nach hinten, denn der Desktopmarkt ist zwar nicht unwichtig, aber mit Llano wird das Geld gemacht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Übrigens..zu den Gerüchten um das Stepping:
> Jede Legende hat nen wahren Kern oder so


 
Oder auch vier bis acht Kerne


----------



## PsychoQeeny (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird vielleicht auch das Problem sein, AMD ist halt nicht so groß wie Intel und man muss kalkulieren, Llano ist gefragt, der ist fertig, der ist wichtig, der muss raus, also setzt man alle Leute darauf und stellt Zambezi erst mal nach hinten, denn der Desktopmarkt ist zwar nicht unwichtig, aber mit Llano wird das Geld gemacht.



Das leuchtet ein , hat aber nur einen "kleinen" haken ... wieso bringt AMD dann entgegen der vorherigen Folien hör getaktete BD´s raus ? Das zeugt für mich für eine Minderleistung gegnüber SB .
Und gleichzeitig(oder vorher) wird der BD verschoben ... hey mann , AMD ist nicht so gross wie Intel ... aber da die CPU´s wo anderst zusammengebaut werden , könnte AMD Liano + BD + Opteron bringen ... das zähle ich nicht als Grund . (aber warhaftig nicht)


----------



## GoldenMic (9. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird vielleicht auch das Problem sein, AMD ist halt nicht so groß wie Intel und man muss kalkulieren, Llano ist gefragt, der ist fertig, der ist wichtig, der muss raus, also setzt man alle Leute darauf und stellt Zambezi erst mal nach hinten, denn der Desktopmarkt ist zwar nicht unwichtig, aber mit Llano wird das Geld gemacht.


 
Die Leute wollen beides. Und die Gruppen überschneiden sich nicht großartig.
Nur bei Bulldozer ist wichtiger das sie sich keinen Patzer erlauben.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Oder auch vier bis acht Kerne


----------



## Rizoma (10. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das Verschieben macht aber nur für AMD Sinn, da sie keine Kapazitäten mehr frei haben.
> Der Endkunde guckt hingen in die Röhre.
> 
> Übrigens..zu den Gerüchten um das Stepping:
> Jede Legende hat nen wahren Kern oder so



Wo schaut der Endkunde in die Röhre ich würde wetten das mehr als 70% der PC/Notebook neuverkäufe, fertig PC/Notebooks sind weil die meisten Leute entweder keine Ahnung oder keine lust haben sich nen System selber zusammen zustellen. Von daher ist es auch vollkommen richtig erst die OEM´s zu bedienen und dan den restlichen Markt.

Evtl. ist es ja wunschdenken aber ich würde mir gerne wünschen das der BD die Aktuelle SB sehr deutlich vom platz fegt um mal nen dummes gesicht von den Intel Fanboys die aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt haben zu sehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Wo schaut der Endkunde in die Röhre ich würde wetten das mehr als 70% der PC/Notebook neuverkäufe, fertig PC/Notebooks sind weil die meisten Leute entweder keine Ahnung oder keine lust haben sich nen System selber zusammen zustellen. Von daher ist es auch vollkommen richtig erst die OEM´s zu bedienen und dan den restlichen Markt.
> 
> Evtl. ist es ja wunschdenken aber ich würde mir gerne wünschen das der BD die Aktuelle SB sehr deutlich vom platz fegt um mal nen dummes gesicht von den Intel Fanboys die aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt haben zu sehen.


 
Der Endkunde schaut insofern in die Röhre das er noch nen viertel Jahr länger mit seiner alten Gaming Krücke auskommen muss oder AMD verliert Kunden, weil derjenige doch nen Intel nimmt.
Fusion ist zwar nett, aber nicht fürs Gamen geeignet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das leuchtet ein , hat aber nur einen "kleinen" haken ... wieso bringt AMD dann entgegen der vorherigen Folien hör getaktete BD´s raus ? Das zeugt für mich für eine Minderleistung gegnüber SB .
> Und gleichzeitig(oder vorher) wird der BD verschoben ... hey mann , AMD ist nicht so gross wie Intel ... aber da die CPU´s wo anderst zusammengebaut werden , könnte AMD Liano + BD + Opteron bringen ... das zähle ich nicht als Grund . (aber warhaftig nicht)



Wer sagt denn, dass die neue Folie echt ist und dass die Werte stimmen?



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen beides. Und die Gruppen überschneiden sich nicht großartig.
> Nur bei Bulldozer ist wichtiger das sie sich keinen Patzer erlauben.



Llano wird aber die Knete bringen, die paar Kröten, die AMD im Desktop Markt einnimmt, machen den Fett nicht kohl.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Endkunde schaut insofern in die Röhre das er noch nen viertel Jahr länger mit seiner alten Gaming Krücke auskommen muss oder AMD verliert Kunden, weil derjenige doch nen Intel nimmt.
> Fusion ist zwar nett, aber nicht fürs Gamen geeignet.



Schau mal übern Tellerrand. Die paar Prozent, die am PC spielen, sind schon lange keine Zielgruppe mehr.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schau mal übern Tellerrand. Die paar Prozent, die am PC spielen, sind schon lange keine Zielgruppe mehr.



Damit (deine Aussage) hat sich AMD also geschlagen gegeben ... und es wird das Intel "Monopol" Herschen ...


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Damit (deine Aussage) hat sich AMD also geschlagen gegeben ... und es wird das Intel "Monopol" Herschen ...


 
Bei den ganzen Konsolenports wäre das sogar egal...solang ich meinen i7-870 hab


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das leuchtet ein , hat aber nur einen "kleinen" haken ... wieso bringt AMD dann entgegen der vorherigen Folien hör getaktete BD´s raus ? Das zeugt für mich für eine Minderleistung gegnüber SB .
> Und gleichzeitig(oder vorher) wird der BD verschoben ... hey mann , AMD ist nicht so gross wie Intel ... aber da die CPU´s wo anderst zusammengebaut werden , könnte AMD Liano + BD + Opteron bringen ... das zähle ich nicht als Grund . (aber warhaftig nicht)


Sinn? AMD lässt bei TSMC und GlobalFoundries fertigen, und da haben Sie halt die Kapazitäten X. Wenn Llano so gefragt ist, das von X halt absolut nichts mehr übrig bleibt, dann gibts keinen BD. Fertigungskapazitäten kann man sich nicht einfach mal so aus dem Ärmel schütteln. Die sind meist auf Monate/Jahre im Voraus vergeben.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Endkunde schaut insofern in die Röhre das er noch nen viertel Jahr länger mit seiner alten Gaming Krücke auskommen muss oder AMD verliert Kunden, weil derjenige doch nen Intel nimmt.
> Fusion ist zwar nett, aber nicht fürs Gamen geeignet.


 
Und wenn man BD bringen würde, dann würden Laptop und Komplettrechner Käufer in die Röhre schauen. So lange es ein Kapazitätsproblem ist, schauen immer welche in die Röhre, wobei bei Llano weniger in die Röhre schauen, da er weniger Platz braucht, ergo man mehr Chips auf einen Wafer packen kann.

Und GoldenMic, Quanti hat es schon angesprochen, und ich muss mich da leider wiederholen. Die Desktop/Gamer sind nur ein sehr kleiner Markt. Man kann zwar gutes Geld dort machen, aber die Masse machen die OEM Rechner und vor allem der Mobile Markt. Früher waren es die Laptops, dann die Nettops, und jetzt die Lablets. 

Ich hab jetzt keine genauen Zahlen, aber so um die 60-70% waren es glaub ich, die der Laptop/Nettop Markt ausmacht, kann auch der ganze Mobile Markt gewesen sein. Da schlagen die paar Enthusiasten, die sich hier im Forum rum treiben, und immer das Beste und Schnellste haben wollen, nicht wirklich ins Gewicht.

Der klassische Desktop stirbt aus. Sieht man ja schon bei Intel. Die haben nur noch im absoluten Highend reine CPUs. Dazu kommt halt noch, das sich dies in den nächsten Jahren weiter verschieben wird. Reine CPUs wirste noch in Servern finden können eventuell, aber ansonsten gibts halt ne APU und gut ist. Diskrete Grafikkarten wird es weiterhin geben, der Markt aber verdammt schrumpfen.

Schau dir doch auch mal an, was bei nVidia abgeht. Erst sind Sie ne GPU Firma, dann ne HPC Firma, dann ne Software und jetzt ne Mobile Firma.... Die sehen auf allen Bereichen die Märkte weg brechen durch die APUs und andere Entwicklungen. Desktop CPUs ala BD oder Sockel 2011 sind wohl eine der letzten ihrer Art im Desktop Homeanwender-Bereich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Damit (deine Aussage) hat sich AMD also geschlagen gegeben ... und es wird das Intel "Monopol" Herschen ...



Wie geschlagen geben?
AMD ist der mobile Markt wichtiger, dort wird das Geld verdient. Intel weiß das auch und schiebt deswegen die Grafikentwicklung für Ivy Bridge an, damit sie den Vorsprung von AMD aufholen können.
Die paar "Verrückte" in den Foren, die sich ständig neue Prozessoren kaufen und ein schnelles System, das für 99% der Rest der Welt noch Jahre reichen würde, noch weiter aufrüsten, interessiert sich praktisch niemand mehr. Nvidia wird auch versuchen den Weg ins Wohnzimmer zu finden, das müssen sie, wenn sie überleben wollen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und GoldenMic, Quanti hat es schon angesprochen, und ich muss mich da leider wiederholen. Die Desktop/Gamer sind nur ein sehr kleiner Markt. Man kann zwar gutes Geld dort machen, aber die Masse machen die OEM Rechner und vor allem der Mobile Markt. Früher waren es die Laptops, dann die Nettops, und jetzt die Lablets.


 
Genauso sieht es aus. 
Heute wird im mobilen Bereich das Geld gemacht. Desktop Prozessoren sind nur noch was fürs Image aber dei Knete kommt woanders rein.
Ist doch kein Wunder, dass AEM Prozessoren die meistverkauften Prozessoren der Welt sind, die stecken ja auch überall drin und wenn AMD/Intel am Markt bestehen wollen (und nicht aus sind auf ein Nischendasein in naher Zukunft), müssen sie den Trend angehen. Die GPU in der CPU ist der logische Schritt. Irgendwann wird alles in der CPU sein, auch die Southbridge. Der mobile Markt ist der Markt, der in den nächsten 10 Jahren mehr wachsen wird als jeder andere Markt in der Unterhaltungs/Kommunikationsbranche. Das Geld liegt praktisch auf der Straße, man muss nur die Produkte haben, die es aufsammeln.


----------



## Sheeep (10. Juni 2011)

und x86 verkauft sich sowieso net so gut...
arm verkauft sich zum beispiel viel besser, die werden im jahr häufiger verkauft als x86 in 10 jahren verkauft...
wundert auch net, wenn man ehrlich ist, konkurenz wird intel nicht von amd bekommen, aber arm ist eine heftige konkurenz, 
vorallem weil intels moorestown der totalabsturz, für den gibt es im vergleich zu den arm kein einziges kaufagument....

und auch M$ hat das erkannt, windows for arm


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Mir ist auch klar das der Gamer Markt ein sehr kleiner ist.
Aber fürs Prestige wäre der Bulddozer denk ich wichtiger gewesen...außer natürlich man hat wirklich Stepping Probleme 

@Sheep:
ARM verkauft sich auch nur so gut weil das in jedem Scheiß drin ist.
Die Prozessoren sind auch in ner ganz anderen Preisklasse.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mir ist auch klar das der Gamer Markt ein sehr kleiner ist.
> Aber fürs Prestige wäre der Bulddozer denk ich wichtiger gewesen...außer natürlich man hat wirklich Stepping Probleme



AMD ist nicht an Prestige interessiert, dafür kann man sich nichts kaufen, das steigert den Aktienkurs nicht. Alleine an den Mengen CPUs, die die OEM Partner abnehmen, ist man interessiert.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Sheep:
> ARM verkauft sich auch nur so gut weil das in jedem Scheiß drin ist.
> Die Prozessoren sind auch in ner ganz anderen Preisklasse.



Jop, die Masse macht das und wenn Intel und AMD überleben wollen, müssen sie da einsteigen.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD ist nicht an Prestige interessiert, dafür kann man sich nichts kaufen, das steigert den Aktienkurs nicht. Alleine an den Mengen CPUs, die die OEM Partner abnehmen, ist man interessiert.


Amd soll nicht an "Prestige interessiert sein? Was sollen dann die Werbevideos gegen Nvidia?
Warum bekommt der Bulldozer das "FX" angeklascht?
Warum brüstet man sich mit 8 Cores, obwohl es nichtmal 8 volle sind?
Das ist quatsch Quanti, einfach Quatsch. 
Wenn ich mir die Fanboyhorde ansehe...ich kaufe AMD weil blah blah balh, viel geiler, kack Intel, dann weiß ich wie viel denen Prestige bringt.



> Jop, die Masse macht das und wenn Intel und AMD überleben wollen, müssen sie da einsteigen.



Intel wird da nicht einsteigen.
Und wenn die Fertigungsgrößen weiter sinken, inklusive 3D Transistoren sehe ich gute Chancen für Intel das dies auch nicht nötig ist.
Ich finde ARM zwar interessant und etc, aber bitte nicht mit der Brechstange das jeder auf den Zug aufspringen soll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Amd soll nicht an "Prestige interessiert sein? Was sollen dann die Werbevideos gegen Nvidia?
> Warum bekommt der Bulldozer das "FX" angeklascht?
> Warum brüstet man sich mit 8 Cores, obwohl es nichtmal 8 volle sind?
> Das ist quatsch Quanti, einfach Quatsch.
> Wenn ich mir die Fanboyhorde ansehe...ich kaufe AMD weil blah blah balh, viel geiler, kack Intel, dann weiß ich wie viel denen Prestige bringt.



Nochmal zum Mitmeißeln.  
"Prestige" ist das, was man bekommt, wenn man mit den OEM Partner gut zusammenarbeitet und deren Forderungen erfüllt. Die Nachfrage nach Llano ist hoch, höher als es AMD je angenommen hat, daher müssen sie jetzt alles daran setzen, die OEM Partner nicht zu enttäuschen, denn die bringen die Knete, die sorgen für das Prestige, denn so kommen noch mehr Leute, die nach Llano fragen und für weiteren Absatz sorgen.
Der FX Kram ist ebenso nur Marketing, wie die 8 Kerne und der Nvidia Gag, aber kein Prestige. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Intel wird da nicht einsteigen.
> Und wenn die Fertigungsgrößen weiter sinken, inklusive 3D Transistoren sehe ich gute Chancen für Intel das dies auch nicht nötig ist.
> Ich finde ARM zwar interessant und etc, aber bitte nicht mit der Brechstange das jeder auf den Zug aufspringen soll.



Intel muss einsteigen, wenn sie überleben wollen, sie haben keine andere Wahl und die neue Atom Entwicklung geht ja dahin.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Prestige ist für mich wenn Leute gut über etwas Reden oder denken.
Und da ist mir die Meinung der Kunden wichtiger als die der OEM's.

@Intel:
Ich bin der Meinung gelesen zu haben das Intel nicht aktiv bei ARM einsteigen will.
Und ich finde das gut so.

Du kannst das mit dem Atom aber gerne ausführen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Technisch sind es aber keine 8 Kerner.


Ansichtssache, es sind zumindest acht INTs und acht FPUs bei 128 Bit (non AVX).


----------



## XE85 (10. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ivy kommt erst im Q2 2012.



Ivy soll im Frebruar/März kommen, also immer noch Q1.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da soll in dem Zeitraum ja schon BD2



Das darf nach den aktuellen verschiebungen doch bezweifelt werden



Skysnake schrieb:


> mit bis zu 6 Modulen auf einem DIE.



seit wann das dann? aktuell ist nur etwas von 5 Modulen bekannt, oder hast du eine Quelle



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD ist nicht an Prestige interessiert



komisch, warum wirft man dann Großmundig mit Aussagen wie "Worlds first native Quadcore", "More Cores overclocked" usw. um sich?

mfg


----------



## Sheeep (10. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Sheep:
> ARM verkauft sich auch nur so gut weil das in jedem Scheiß drin ist.
> Die Prozessoren sind auch in ner ganz anderen Preisklasse.



I know, aber die unterstützung von ms zeigt wo der weg hingeht... x86 wird immer unwichtiger werden...

beispiel:
ms baut arm windows
xbox läuft mit powerpc (zwar kein arm, aber risc)
wii läuft mit powerpc
ps3 läuft mit cell
intel lizensiert arm

die meisten brauchen die rechenleistung nicht, die wird bei x86 mit dem stromverbrauch teuer erkauft.
es ist viel einfacher viele kleine energieeffiziente prozessoren zu verwenden... 

und auch beim zocken sehen die risc proz (warum wohl in den konsolen?)  übrigens häufig besser aus...
amd hat da immerhin mit den fusion bzw grafikchips (in 2 von 3 großen konsolen) noch ein argument...

edit: 


GoldenMic schrieb:


> Intel wird da nicht einsteigen.
> Und wenn die Fertigungsgrößen weiter sinken, inklusive 3D Transistoren sehe ich gute Chancen für Intel das dies auch nicht nötig ist.
> Ich finde ARM zwar interessant und etc, aber bitte nicht mit der Brechstange das jeder auf den Zug aufspringen soll.


deshalb kaufen sie die lizenz  

mit x86 kann intel machen was sie wollen, gegen die effizienz eines arm können sie nix machen.

heise hat das so schön getitelt: "intel - die angst vor dem atomausstieg" 
wohl nicht zu unrecht, sag mir ein vernünftiges argument, warum man einen atom kaufen sollte...
amd hat verdammt gute konkurrenz, wenns um multimedia geht
wenns um stromsparen geht, bist bei x86 sowieso fehl am platz


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Sheeep schrieb:


> I know, aber die unterstützung von ms zeigt wo der weg hingeht... x86 wird immer unwichtiger werden...
> 
> beispiel:
> ms baut arm windows
> ...



Intel lizensiert ARM? 
Also wenn du dir die Entwicklung ansiehst, bald 22nm und tri gate Transistoren dann merkst du das der Stromverbrauch nicht so hoch ist wenn man die Rechenleistung gegenüberstellt.
Und auch wenn ich weiß das Gaming nicht im Focus steht: Für eine richtige Gamerkiste brauchst du auch einen starken x86 CPU.

Fusion ist auch nichts viel anderes, CPU und GPU auf einem DIE.
Intel wird das mit der Zeit noch ausbauen, aber für den Normalanwnder reicht ja jetzt schon ne HD3000
Das x86 komplett wegfällt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. ARM gibt es auch schon ewig. Die beiden kommen sich halt langsam immer näher.



> edit:
> 
> deshalb kaufen sie die lizenz
> 
> ...


 
Effiziens?
ARM mag zwar weniger Strom schlucken.
Leistung und Kompatiblität sind aber noch nicht so da, wie es bei x86 ist. 

Aber nochmal so zum Statement:
Intel: We have ARM license, no plans to use it | ZDNet


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, es sind zumindest acht INTs und acht FPUs bei 128 Bit (non AVX).


 
Du weißt was ich meine, es gibt einen ganzen Thread voll, in dem es um das Thema ging, das will ich jetzt nicht noch mal wieder ausgraben.



XE85 schrieb:


> komisch, warum wirft man dann Großmundig mit Aussagen wie "Worlds first native Quadcore", "More Cores overclocked" usw. um sich?
> 
> mfg



Hab ich doch gesagt, Marketing.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Effiziens?
> ARM mag zwar weniger Strom schlucken.
> Leistung und Kompatiblität sind aber noch nicht so da, wie es bei x86 ist.



Gerade die Inkompatibilität verhindert ja, dass Intel mit ihren Prozessoren gegen ARM gegenhalten können.
x86 ist hier das Problem, nicht ARM.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Prestige ist Marketing.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Prestige bedeutet "Ruf".
Marketing bedeutet, dass das Unternehmen die Erwartungen des Konsumenten befriedigt.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2011)

Nö! Ein Beispiel: 980X/990X = Pprestige. AMD's aktueller Kundenköder FX = Werbung. Der wird erst Prestige, wenn er hält was das Kürzel verspricht.

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Mir ist klar was Prestige bedeutet.
Deswegen ja.
Wenn AMD unter den Leuten einen guten Ruf hat wird es auch gekauft, egal ob was anderes besser ist.
Ein guter Ruf ist Marketing.

Oder kennst du ein Unternehmen mit einem richtig schlechten Ruf das trotzdem gut verkauft? Außer LC Power vllt


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2011)

Die Bahn!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Du musst da mal unterscheiden, Ruf ist nicht Marketing, durch Marketing entsteht ein Ruf.
Audi hat den Vorsprung durch Technik kram 30 Jahre lange von den Dächern gepfiffen, bis die Leute ihnen das abgekauft haben und heute zerren sie von diesem entstandenen Ruf.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Viele Leute kaufen AMD weil es noch nen guten Ruf, also Prestige aus der Zeit hat wo das FX das erste mal aufgetaucht ist. Die technischen Hintergründe interessieren dabei nicht so viele.
Wenn jetzt wieder FX draufsteht ist das automatisch  Prestige.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Nein, niemand kauft AMD noch, weil die FX Prozessoren mal 1000€ gekostet haben (auch das wird als Abzocke angesehen).
Heute wird AMD gekauft, weil sie für wenig Geld eine ausreichende Leistung bietet. Ob man das als "Ruf" bezeichnen kann, weiß ich nicht, mag sein, aber der Ruf von Dacia ist ja auch nicht "Premiumfahrzeug" sondern "es läuft immerhin".

AMD nimmt den FX aus rein Marketing Gründen, um eben den Ruf wieder mit etwas aufzubauen, das schon mal bekannt war, aber nicht für den Preis, sondern für die Leistung. Dieser Ruf muss aber wieder entstehen, er ist nicht da, und da kommt das Marketing ins Spiel.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

Für mich kommt das beides aus gleiche raus.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Juni 2011)

Ist aber wirklich bei weitem nicht das Gleiche.

Bulldozer bringt AMD im Moment nicht wirklich etwas. Die Phenom II können Sie noch immer verkaufen, und das wohl auch mit Gewinn, sonst würden Sie es nicht machen, und Llano wird ihnen halt aus den Händen gerissen. Daher bringt man dort so viel wie geht.

Llano bringt JETZT Geld, und das absolut im Rahmen des erwarteten. Da bringt dir auch ein BD nichts, wo du vielleicht 10-50% mehr pro Chip verdienst. Den musst du nämlich erst mal verkaufen, und die OEMs sehen es absolut nicht gern, wenn die Chips wollen, und du Ihnen  "NÖ!" sagst. Das wäre einfach dumm. 

Es ist halt einfach schade, das AMD nicht mehr Kapazitäten zur Verfügung hat. So werden Sie mal wieder eingebremst.


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Juni 2011)

Bulldozer bringt ihnen nix?
Hätten sie kein Produkt angekündigt würden sie weder AM3+ verkaufen können oder hätten weniger Leute die nen Pheneom II kaufen und dann auf Bulli umrüsten.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juni 2011)

Der bringt schon was, jedoch nicht so viel wie in den anderen Märkten gemacht wird. Ich frag mich sowieso, ob sich der Desktopmarkt großartig lohnt...


----------



## Killertofu (12. Juni 2011)

ich find die maximale tpd angabe in dem video hart^^ aber ich freue mich schon sehr auf die neuen prozessoren, auch wenn ich mir da eher durch den preisverfall nen phanom x6 holen werde, aber egal^^


----------

